# iPhone to projector?



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

Okay, I'm stumped.

Here's what I want to do: Be Steve.

Ha, okay, just kidding, but really what I want to do is something Steve does: show on a big screen what he is doing on his iPhone.

In other words, output from iPhone, though computer (simulator?) to projector. I need to do this in order to do iPhone demos for Mac User Groups in the US and Canada.

As a registered developer already, I'm sure I can qualify for the iPhone SDK program either now or soon, so if that would help I can go there. I just don't know that it will do what I want, and I don't currently want to install the SDK on my one (currently) Mac if it's not going to help me with this.

If anyone here knows how to do this, let me know here or by PM. Thank you.


----------



## Maverick (Sep 18, 2007)

I would assume the units that Jobs uses are modified to suit their purposes. However, it may be possible to connect an iPhone to a projector using a TV out cable providing your projector has the appropriate connectors:

Apple Composite Cable

Apple Component Cable

Even so, I don't think this would display the menus and such... just the media, like the iPods do when they are connected.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

Since the TV is sort of a glorified iPod, why not use an TV do do what you want? I use one all the time, using a component to VGA adapter, and it works like a charm for demo purposes on a projector. You can even use the iPhoto like a powerpoint slideshow. Or must it be an iPod?


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

fjnmusic said:


> Since the TV is sort of a glorified iPod, why not use an TV do do what you want?


Because the way you teach people the iPhone is by using an iPhone. AppleTV's interface is nothing like the iPhone's interface.

What I want is a simulation of the iPhone's interface that mirror exactly what I do on a tethered iPhone.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

They do make an adapter that takes the iPhone video and turns it into composite video and LR audio, but there are no menus and what not. Stumped as well. Could you just ask Steve?


----------



## TrevX (May 10, 2005)

Doesn't the iPhone SDK come with an iPhone emulator that works just like an iPhone? Wouldn't that work?

Trev


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

TrevX said:


> Doesn't the iPhone SDK come with an iPhone emulator that works just like an iPhone? Wouldn't that work?


If that's true, it would work, but I wish I could have a doohickey like Steve has. 

Guess I'll work on getting the iPhone SDK.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

The video cables will not output exactly what is on the iPhone... only videos, photos, and what song is playing if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## tango (Apr 5, 2008)

is he using a remote desktop application for iPhone? 

Nevermind... wrong direction...


----------



## ShawnKing (Mar 21, 2005)

chas_m said:


> but I wish I could have a doohickey like Steve has.


"Steve's iPhone" is a one off prototype. It has a video card inside that allows it to be projected.

I asked him and he said no, you can't borrow it.


----------



## CaptainCode (Jun 4, 2006)

It's some special cable from what I've heard. Apple doesn't allow much access to the dock connector.


----------



## ShawnKing (Mar 21, 2005)

CaptainCode said:


> It's some special cable from what I've heard.


"Special cable"? Where did you hear that?


----------



## CaptainCode (Jun 4, 2006)

I don't really remember but it was for the older iPods I believe. It could also be just some different software on the phone though.


----------

